# iPhone AppleCare Canada



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Just noticed that on the Apple Canada site they are now offering Applecare for 3g and 3gs phones. :clap:

iPhone - AppleCare Protection Plan - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

So because apple dragged their feet and my iphone is a month over 1 year old, I am not eligible for applecare?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

lindmar said:


> So because apple dragged their feet and my iphone is a month over 1 year old, I am not eligible for applecare?


You could call and ask...


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

HowEver said:


> You could call and ask...


Just did.
Seems everyone who bought an iphone approx 18 days ago last year when the 3g came out is S.O.L.

Pretty lame. I am going to try back in a bit and speak to someone else in Customer Relations.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

kind of expensive for just 1 extra year of coverage isn't it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

i-rui said:


> kind of expensive for just 1 extra year of coverage isn't it?


Apple's "out of warranty coverage" costs $229.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

On the phone now with Customer Relations. They are investigating the issue and said they have had a number of calls today (yet nobody got an official answer??)

Will post again when I get some clarification. Is it even worth it or not? What do you guys think? My iPhone was already replaced once in that year.

It seems I could upgrade my phone to a 3GS for $199 and extend my contract for another 3 years or try and get apple to allow me to spend the $79 bucks for applecare.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

iPhone comes with 90 Days of technical support. AppleCare Protection Plan benefits are in addition to any legal rights provided by consumer protection laws in your jurisdiction. 2. This plan extends your service coverage to two years from the date of your iPhone purchase. The plan must be purchased while your iPhone is still under its original one-year warranty. Service coverage may be subject to certain restrictions.

So basically you can buy it like for a mac, under one year and don't have to buy it during iPhone purchase. Shame that I already have a $90 warrenty plan from The Telephone Booth who won't fix my iPhone unless my 1 year with apple is over >.>. Oh well..Maybe next year's iPhone


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Snyp1 said:


> So basically you can buy it like for a mac, under one year and don't have to buy it during iPhone purchase. Shame that I already have a $90 warrenty plan from The Telephone Booth who won't fix my iPhone unless my 1 year with apple is over >.>. Oh well..Maybe next year's iPhone


Do you think that The Telephone Booth has the capability to fix an iPhone?


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Do you guys think I'm better off just upgrading to the 3GS? I would pay $199 and be able to sell the existing iphone for hopefully a good chunk of that?


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Confimed from Customer Relations:

Apple will not be granting extensions to those who purchased before 1 year ago today.

*WOW*.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Very nice. I'll pick it up before my one year is up for sure.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

lindmar said:


> Do you guys think I'm better off just upgrading to the 3GS? I would pay $199 and be able to sell the existing iphone for hopefully a good chunk of that?


$199 for a 3Gs ugprade seems to be a no brainer. You should easily be able to sell a 3G iphone for that much.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Today is the day my warranty ends. No grace period?!?! Wha?!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

i-rui said:


> $199 for a 3Gs ugprade seems to be a no brainer. You should easily be able to sell a 3G iphone for that much.


Nearly twice that much, if it's 16GB.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Today is the day my warranty ends. No grace period?!?! Wha?!


Have you called for AppleCare yet? Don't just buy it off the website if you want to make the deadline: phone.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Funny thing is that, when I did my 3rd or 4th iPhone replacement in march at Apple Store. Somehow my warrenty started again from March when I actually bought my iPhone in novemeber and now its showing that my warrenty ends in March 2010 instead of November 2009 . I get another extra four months for free xD. Just wanted to know if anyone had something like this?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Seems like something Rogers would do, offer a warranty once you are ineligible. Although, I guess thats what you get for being first on the bandwagon. 

Needless to say I'm a little disappointed.

Meh, such is life!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Snyp1 said:


> Funny thing is that, when I did my 3rd or 4th iPhone replacement in march at Apple Store. Somehow my warrenty started again from March when I actually bought my iPhone in novemeber and now its showing that my warrenty ends in March 2010 instead of November 2009 . I get another extra four months for free xD. Just wanted to know if anyone had something like this?


I just entered my iPhone's serial number into the Apple warranty checker and it says my warranty runs out on July 13th, 2010. This one is a replacement phone that I just received, so it does seem that the warranty starts over.

I am going to try and get to the Apple Store in Montreal while I'm here and make sure I can apply AppleCare to it.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> I just entered my iPhone's serial number into the Apple warranty checker and it says my warranty runs out on July 13th, 2010. This one is a replacement phone that I just received, so it does seem that the warranty starts over.
> 
> I am going to try and get to the Apple Store in Montreal while I'm here and make sure I can apply AppleCare to it.


Yeah however it doesn't start over everytime you get a replacement, I just got my what 8th or 9th replacement few days ago and it still march 2010. But as log as I got few more months than normal. I'm happy


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Mine was a replacement I bought off someone... it still expired July 22nd. I bought US Applecare to cover me the day before it expired, but didn't realize that it's unlocked and if I re-lock it they'll know it's a Canadian phone (I'm in the US right now).

Apple can kiss my you-know-what for not offering this sooner.. really ticks me off.


----------



## Chadly.bmp (Sep 27, 2007)

On the phone with Applecare right now...I will not accept being told that I am out of warranty to purchase the Applecare when the ability to purchase the Applecare was introduced over 2 weeks after us early adopters received our phones.

Will update as to findings...


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> I just entered my iPhone's serial number into the Apple warranty checker and it says my warranty runs out on July 13th, 2010. This one is a replacement phone that I just received, so it does seem that the warranty starts over.
> 
> I am going to try and get to the Apple Store in Montreal while I'm here and make sure I can apply AppleCare to it.


mine is a replacement that I received about 2 months back and the warranty didn't start over, kept my same warranty.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

So here is my experience in case it helps anyone else. 

My Proof of Purchase page that came with my iPhone says that the purchase date was 2008-07-28. I called the apple store and they said they couldn't give me Applecare because when they looked up my iPhone serial number it was out of warranty. 

I said this didn't seem fair and was transfered to a "customer service rep". She also said the phone was out of warranty and my best bet was to be transfered over to AppleCare. 

The AppleCare guy looked it up and was starting to tell me that my phone was out of warranty, but then he noticed that it was only activated on July 31st! So he sold me the warranty right there. 

For those who want to call AppleCare directly, which is where I'm guessing they have the most flexibility, the number they gave me was 1-800-275-2273.

Good luck!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kloan said:


> Mine was a replacement I bought off someone... it still expired July 22nd. I bought US Applecare to cover me the day before it expired, but didn't realize that it's unlocked and if I re-lock it they'll know it's a Canadian phone (I'm in the US right now).
> 
> Apple can kiss my you-know-what for not offering this sooner.. really ticks me off.


Um, you're pissed off that US AppleCare doesn't work on your Canadian iPhone, even though what you tried was specifically prohibited?


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

So would the apple care warrenty be able to transfer over when the next gen iPhone comes out?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Um, you're pissed off that US AppleCare doesn't work on your Canadian iPhone, even though what you tried was specifically prohibited?





kloan said:


> Apple can kiss my you-know-what for not offering this sooner.. really ticks me off.


Is it easier to understand when the sentence is by itself?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Good comment eh ?*



HowEver said:


> Um, you're pissed off that US AppleCare doesn't work on your Canadian iPhone, even though what you tried was specifically prohibited?



Funny how what are 'rights', what is considered 'fair', is oh so flexible today!

However ...Apple should offer 'internationally' warranties/access to AppleCare on a standardized basis!
We should have had AppleCare for iPhone available within first ninety days of launch here!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Since Applecare is available now in Canada - if I'm in the US and I buy Applecare for my iPhone will it work on a Canadian iPhone? US Applecare purchases work on Computers, right?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You can apply US AppleCare to a Canadian iPhone. I did.

The issue regarding getting it serviced in the US is another matter I have yet to solve.

You might run into problems trying to get service in an Apple store if you were to talk with a 'genius'. However, calling Apple might render a more positive outcome.

Mine has a few problems, such as discolouring on the back, a small crack between the silent switch and chrome bezel, and it's been extremely slow since the back seemingly got burnt from the inside.

I'll be calling Apple in the next little while to see about getting a replacement, in the US. I can post the outcome.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

So, Kloan, let me get this straight... 

You have a Canadian-bought iPhone, to which you've successfully applied US-bought Applecare to, and it works? But since you're located in the US currently, you're having problems getting it serviced at a US Apple Store, (Presumably 'cause it's not on a service contract with AT&T?)


----------



## Chadly.bmp (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Apple Customer Support who is telling me that anyone who purchased the phone prior to July 30th, 2008 is SOL when it comes to getting AppleCare for it.

I am less than thrilled about this.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Just successfully purchased applecare for my (5th) iPhone 3G which was purchased last July 30th.

Funny though, on the phone, the first rep said "oh unfortunately your phone is not eligible for AppleCare as your warranty is up.... is there a reason that you didn't purchase it within the first year?" Uh. DUH. 
I said "Umm, because it became available THE DAY MY WARRANTY ENDED?"
They put me through to the Applecare administration, and they made sure it went through.

Here's to hoping there's another 5 iPhone 3G's in my next year? 
hehe


----------

